# Chen TaiChi Application clip



## Street Brawler (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4wIu8ncSaY&mode=suggested_some&search=that%27s%20wing%20chun


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2006)

I use to train Chen style, and I still would if there was a teacher near me, it is my favorite of all Tai Chi Styles. I also had a chance a year ago to talk to Chen Zhenglei and according to his wife with that foot stamp Zhenglei can crush a stone.

There is also a lot of Chin Na in Chen.

Thanks for the clip. I have seen that guy before on his website. HE also teacher Liu he ba fa and he has a lot of clips on his site. If I can remember the site I will post it.


----------



## Street Brawler (Jun 16, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I use to train Chen style, and I still would if there was a teacher near me, it is my favorite of all Tai Chi Styles. I also had a chance a year ago to talk to Chen Zhenglei and according to his wife with that foot stamp Zhenglei can crush a stone.
> 
> There is also a lot of Chin Na in Chen.
> 
> Thanks for the clip. I have seen that guy before on his website. HE also teacher Liu he ba fa and he has a lot of clips on his site. If I can remember the site I will post it.


 
How can I use Taichi in streetbrawls?. Does it needs alot of pushing hands drill, or it is just using the force and directing energy?. 

Thanks for your attention.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2006)

Good clip.  I've seen another one by him before.  Much different than what I'd seen of TaiChi previously.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> How can I use Taichi in streetbrawls?. Does it needs alot of pushing hands drill, or it is just using the force and directing energy?.
> 
> Thanks for your attention.


 
Thanks for the clip


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 17, 2006)

Street Brawler said:
			
		

> Interesting .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4wIu8ncSaY&mode=suggested_some&search=that%27s%20wing%20chun


 
I like it. Thanks for sharing.

My Sifu teaches Chen style as well. He teaches Yang first and then he teaches Chen to the advanced students. I can't wait to get there, but of course, it can't be rushed, so I'll just have to work hard. Good thing I'm not new to martial arts.:ultracool


----------



## Laoshi77 (Jun 17, 2006)

I think most good teacher's of Taiqiquan will teach a similar interpretation of those techniques; in a sense one might say that it could be Yang style.


----------



## East Winds (Jun 17, 2006)

Laoshi77,

You are correct. Traditional Yang follows Chen Laojia (Old Form) almost move for move. The way the postures are expressed however, is of course quite different.

Very best wishes


----------



## Dronak (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link.  That was interesting.  I've only learned Yang style myself, but I've seen some videos of Chen style before.  One of the things I really didn't understand was the doubled movements, where you do one action, pull back/away a bit, and repeat it.  This clip showed how they might be used, if the first action gets blocked, the opponent's in a new position, and repeating the action can have the desired (or a similar) effect.  Not knowing Chen style, I had a little trouble following everything in there, and it did go kind of fast, but I thought it was a good demonstration of the martial applications of the moves as well as the way they're linked together.  I've heard that tai chi forms are supposed to be simulated fights, but I think this is the first time I've seen more than one or two moves linked together in that fight fashion.  Good stuff.


----------



## bustr (Jun 18, 2006)

Isn't that Mike Patterson?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2006)

bustr said:
			
		

> Isn't that Mike Patterson?


Yup

Hsing-i Martial Arts Institute

http://www.hsing-i.com/

http://www.hsing-i.com/tai_chi/index.html


----------



## pstarr (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, looks like Mike Patterson with glasses...?


----------



## Rook (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice clip.  If there are any more by the same guy, I would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> Nice clip. If there are any more by the same guy, I would be interested in seeing it.


 
Ask and you shall receive

http://www.hsing-i.com/pics/index.html


----------

